# SoCal Time Warner Tuning Adapters



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

So far my area has not had Tuning Adapters but the other day I received a letter saying that some channels were going to need extra digital equipment starting Dec 8th. These channels will only be viewable with a cable card equipped Tivo used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Just walk into any Time Warner location to pick up the Tuning Adapter.

Been to 2 stores with bad results.

The first already had 1 customer bring this letter in with them but they didn't have the TA's and they called the surrounding stores and they didn't have them, either. I wasn't offered a form to order one nor was I told when they would receive the equipment.

I called TW tech support and they confirmed the letter and once again told me to just walk into any TW store and pick up the equipment (probably just to get me off the phone).

So today I went to another store and once again no TA's. The guy behind the bullet proof glass told me that the channels were being moved to digital channels (anything above channel 99) and that my cable cards would be good enough or I can get a digital box. They flat out said there was no SDV coverage in the area and there was no plans that SDV would be rolled out.

So to anyone in the SoCal TW area I ask what the hell is going on here? Has anyone been able to pick up a TA from this area? If TW wants to just frustrate me they have succeeded. I'm surrounded by FIOS coverage but my apartment complex does not offer it. Damn monopolistic companies.


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

I could have written the same post. I got the same letter. I first went to TW's Anaheim Cable Store and they told me I didn't need one. They said they are for analog signals. That shows how well TW trains their employees. I told my story to TW "Customer Care," they confirmed that I did indeed need a tuning adapter and that they would educate the store personnel. I then went to the Yorba Linda Cable Store, and they had never heard of a TA and said that they had no such thing in the store. TW "Customer Care" again confirmed that I needed a TA and told me to go back to the stores. I emailed TW Corporate and got a phone call from a rep. He said he would investigate the situation and call me back. I await his call.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

My experience with TW makes me believe that you shouldn't hold your breath for the Corp rep to resolve anything. However I hope this gets resolved. Please reply back here if you make any progress in the slightest amount.


----------



## Glich (Feb 19, 2002)

I got the leter but when i called in to get the address of a store the lady told me that the letters went out to a buch of people they should not have and my area (santa ana) will not need them any time soon.


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello.

This situation is already being discussed in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316313&page=149

-Derek


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

derekcbart said:


> Hello.
> 
> This situation is already being discussed in this thread:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316313&page=149
> ...


That thread has over 4000 posts covering coast to coast issues. I really wish they'd enable sub fourms for providers/areas. A TW issue in NY probably has little to no effect in SoCal.


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

robojerk said:


> My experience with TW makes me believe that you shouldn't hold your breath for the Corp rep to resolve anything. However I hope this gets resolved. Please reply back here if you make any progress in the slightest amount.


I talked to the TW rep today. He said he is attending a training session tomorrow (11/20) on the SDV OC rollout. He said he would get back to me with info on obtaining a Tuning Adapter. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## supersportsfan (Sep 15, 2005)

From what I have read online (and already seen on my tivo) it looks like they are adding a handful of new HD channels, which will be SDV. I am in the LA area, and have had channels added to my [tivo] lineup in the HD area (400's) which say not available when you go to them. I also read somewhere online about this rollout happening soon. Can't say we have received the letter yet, though.

Gotta love TWC though...they send you a letter, yet forget to tell their CS people about it...


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

You might find ***this post*** interesting -- and ***this one*** closely following.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

I had to drive to Santa Clarita to get a tuning adapter. Several other locations I tried did not have the tuning adapters. I'm interested to see what happens with the big changeover tomorrow (if it even happens on schedule).


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

I too was told that a T/A was not needed in my area. 
Since I don't watch the SDV stations that are going to be added it's not a big deal.

If a time comes that extra hardware is needed to allow TiVo to function with time warner cable. I'm pushing them both off the cliff and going with U-verse, OTA, and other online services.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

The changeover didn't happen today, FYI


----------



## video525 (Jun 26, 2008)

I called when I got the letter and confirmed with Customer Service. They confirmed about the letter but said " Were out of them at this time". So I set up an appointment 3 weeks later to have one installed. The tech showed up with nothing but questions as to "why was I requesting this". I showed him the letter which his supervisor denied existing when he called him. The tech proceeded to read the letter to the service dept supervisor and then the supervisor put "us" on hold. 20 minutes later they came back with " the letters went out in error". 

I searched the TWC so cal site and found this:

XXX.timewarnercable.com/socal/site.faqs/Cable/SwitchedDi/How-do-I-get-a-Tuning-Adapter

XXX.timewarnercable.com/SoCal/learn/cable/sdv/default

(REPLACE above XXX with WWW) (stupid posting rules)


Which basically says "wait until we send you another letter.

Getting a monopoly to address a problem is like turning a battleship around while still in port. Waiting helps a lot !


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

The new channels have been activated. I just get a black screen. 

I read a couple of weeks ago that the letters have gone out in error and I even got in an argument with a TW employee at a store. He told me over and over again I didn't need a TA. With those two bits of information I was beginning to hope I wouldn't need a TA after all. Tivo alerted me when I got home today new channels are available. None of them come in. I went to a neighbors house and while I was there I tested a few of the new channels. They come in fine on their cable box.

This is ridiculous.

I hate TW so much.. If only FIOS was available in my apartment complex. It's frustrating to be surrounded by a competing service but not even have the option to switch over.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

trailmix said:


> The changeover didn't happen today, FYI


Yes it did....


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

robojerk said:


> Yes it did....


Interesting - I guess only certain areas switched over


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I got all the new channels. I haven't checked to see if I lost any SDV channels.


----------



## baijumehta (Oct 10, 2009)

I live in Anaheim and have not received any sort of letter yet. What channels have they added that you cannot get. 

I have only received one message on my Tivo saying it added The Africa Channel, I have not tried to tune it though. 

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

176 399 400 446 447 449 455 467 472 474 479 480 487 494 654 732 733

All are black when I tune into them....


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

robojerk said:


> 176 399 400 446 447 449 455 467 472 474 479 480 487 494 654 732 733
> 
> All are black when I tune into them....


OK today I got the message about all the added channels which you mentioned above (plus 468 speedhd, I added the call letters below for anyone interested). They work for me so I guess my tuning adapter is allowing me to see them? I thought the tuning adapter was to access those previously mentioned channels only KWHY (22), Shop NBC (164), AMC (77), The Weather Channel (50/204), ABC Family (64/113), Oxygen (52/147), TruTV, or Style (130) - which are also still working for me - do they also just come in black for you robojerk? My TiVo is not recognizing that my tuning adapter is doing anything though, which is why I thought the changeover didn't happen - the light on the tuning adapter is solid green which I know is a good thing, but it's been like that for several weeks before any changeover. For example DVR Diagnostics says "Tuning Adapter: Not available, Last Status: Initializing, Channel List Received: No", Test Channels using CableCARD 1 says "No Channels Available" - and again they have said the same thing for weeks - I would think they would suddenly list all the available SDV Channels, and say Channel List received once the changeover happened. Maybe they have added the new channels but have not yet moved channels to SDV in my area

176 afrca
399 kftrdt
400 kmexdt
446 mnbchd
447 hlnhd
449 idhd
455 HIHD
467 espnuhd
468 speedhd
472 nbatvhd
474 cbscshd
479 amc hd
480 ifchd
487 ehd
494 fusehd
654 tvk1
732 gamehd
733 teamhd


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

I found this page which announces a lot of the changes - the list of channels that might be terminated is concerning! KTLA? KTTV (Fox)? KCOP? E!? Those are some dealbreakers. I think this happens at the end of each year though - I think it was December 31 2008 when MTV was due to vanish from Time Warner Cable and they made an 11th hour deal to continue it.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/SoCal/learn/programming/local/alerts.html

Programming Alerts

From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:

Time Warner Cable Los Angeles' agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:

KTLA, KTTV, KCOP, E!, Style, Inspiration Network, Encore, Encore (East), Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM, Encore Action, Encore Westerns, Penthouse, TEN, Food Network, Fox Reality, Fox Soccer, FOX Sports West, Prime Ticket, FOX Sports ESPANOL, Fuel, FX, Speed, STARZ!, truTV, TV Japan, Great American Country and Lifetime.

In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:

The following changes will be made on or around December 8, 2009.

The following services that are currently made available to customers in an analog (or both analog and digital) format as part of our Broadcast or Basic Cable Tiers will be made available in a digital format only. These channels will remain in their current tiers. KWHY, The Weather Channel, AMC, ABC Family, ShopNBC, truTV, Oxygen.

Style Network will move from the Basic Cable Tier on channels 63 and 130 to Digital Variety Tier on channel 130 only.

The following changes will be made on December 10th with a preview beginning November 11, 2009.

These services will be added to the following channels and service levels: UMEX, channel 800, Broadcast (digital format), TFTR, channel 801, Broadcast (digital format); Venemovies, channel 837, El Paquetazo Dos Tier; Multimedios, channel 804, El Paqetazo Dos Tier; Teleformula, channel 813, El Paqetazo Dos Tier; Sur Peru, channel 817, El Paquetazo Dos Tier; KSCI 18.4 (CGN), channel 658, Broadcast (digital equipment needed); KSCI 18.5 (US Armenia), channel 695, Broadcast (digital format); KSCI18.7 (VANTV), channel 600, Broadcast (digital format); KSCI 18.8, channel, 638, Broadcast (digital format); SET Asia, channel 672, Premium; Sahara Filmy, channel 673, Premium; GMA Life, channel 682, Premium and TVK2, channel 655, Choice Tier.

AMC HD 480, WE HD 486, E! HD 487, History International HD 455, IFC HD 480, Fuse HD 494, MSNBC HD 446, HLN HD 447, CBS College Sports HD 474, NBA TV HD 472, Outdoor Channel HD 499, G4 HD 495, TV One HD 498, Investigation Discovery HD 449, BBC America HD 448, WGN America HD 458, TCM HD 478, Style HD 488, HSN HD 489 and QVC HD 490 will be launched on the same service level as the standard definition version of each respective channel in Artesia, Bell & Cudahy, Carson, Claremont, Compton, Athens, East Compton, Florence, Willowbrook, Corona, Covina, Pomona, California Oaks, Canyon Lake, Corona, El Cerrito, Glenn Ivy, Horsethief Canyon, Lake Elsinore, Menifee, Murrieta, Murrieta Hot Springs, Riverside County, The Farm, Wild Rose, Costa Mesa, Cypress & La Palma, Harbor, Lomita, Harbor City, San Pedro, Wilmington, Hawaiian Gardens, Bell Gardens, Bellflower, Downey, La Mirada, Lynwood, Maywood, Paramount, Santa Fe Springs, Hollywood, Westchester: Baldwin Hills, Culver City, Hollywood, Hawthorne, Ladera Heights, Lennox, Playa del Rey, Playa Vista, Westchester, West LA, Westside, Westwood, Wilshire, Windsor Hills, Homeland, Romoland, Inglewood, Lakewood, South El Monte, Santa Clarita, Tujunga, North Valley: Castaic, Kagel Canyon, Newhall, Saugus, Valencia, Sunland, Sylmar, South Los Angeles and Tustin.

GMA Pinoy will be added as a Premium channel on channel 681in Buena Park, Fullerton, Newport Beach, Placentia, Santa Ana, Seal Beach, Alta Loma, Bloomington, Fontana, Grand Terrace, Highland, Loma Linda, Montclair, Ontario, Pomona, Rancho Cucamonga, San Bernadino, San Antonio Heights, Upland, San Gabriel Valley (Arcadia, Baldwin Park, Bradbury, El Monte, Diamond Bar, Glendora, Hacienda Heights, La Verne, La Puente, Monrovia, Pico Rivera, Rowland Heights, San Dimas, Sierra Madre, South Gate, South Whittier), March Air Force Base, Moreno Valley, Oxnard, Port Hueneme, Rialto, Hermosa Beach, Manhattan Beach & Redondo Beach, Santa Monica, Camarillo, Newbury Park, Thousand Oaks, Anaheim, Beverly Hills, Brea, La Habra, La Habra Heights, Yorba Linda, Calabasas, City of Chino, Chino Hills, Pomona, San Bernardino County, Boyle Heights, East Los Angeles, East San Fernando Valley, Antelope Valley / Edwards Air Force Base, Hemet, Idyllwild, Murrieta, San Jacinto, Temecula, Winchester, City of Los Angeles, Marina Del Rey, Agoura Hills, Fillmore, Moorpark, Oak Park, Oak View, Ojai, Westlake Village, Santa Paula, Simi Valley, Air Force Village West, Perris, Lake Matthews, Lakeview, Nuevo, Woodcrest, Beaumont, Calimesa, Colton, Highgrove, Highland, Mentone, Muscoy, Redlands, San Bernardino, Yucaipa, Ventura, West Hollywood, Canyon Country, San Fernando, Orange County, Santa Clarita & Stevenson Ranch, South Bay, South Pasadena & San Marino, Torrance and West Valley. It will continue to be carried in all other areas where it is already available.

NASA Channel will be added to the Choice Tier on channel 234 in Agoura Hills, Fillmore, Moorpark, Oak Park, Oak View, Ojai, Westlake Village, Santa Paula, Antelope Valley / Edwards Air Force Base, Artesia, Bell & Cudahy, Beverly Hills, Boyle Heights, East Los Angeles, Calabasas, Camarillo, Newbury Park, Thousand Oaks, Canyon Country, Carson, City of Los Angeles, Claremont, Compton: Athens, East Compton, Florence, Willowbrook, East San Fernando Valley, Harbor, Lomita: Harbor City, San Pedro, Wilmington, Hawaiian Gardens, Southeast Cities: Bell Gardens, Bellflower, Downey, La Mirada, Lynwood, Maywood, Paramount, Santa Fe Springs, Hermosa Beach, Manhattan Beach & Redondo Beach, Hollywood, Westchester: Baldwin Hills, Culver City, Hollywood, Hawthorne, Ladera Heights, Lennox, Playa del Rey, Playa Vista, Westchester, West LA, Westside, Westwood, Wilshire, Windsor Hills, Inglewood, Lakewood, Marina Del Rey, Oxnard, Port Hueneme, San Fernando, San Gabriel Valley (Arcadia, Baldwin Park, Bradbury, El Monte, Diamond Bar, Glendora, Hacienda Heights, La Verne, La Puente, Monrovia, Pico Rivera, Rowland Heights, San Dimas, Sierra Madre, South Gate, South Whittier), Santa Clarita & Stevenson Ranch, Santa Clarita, Tujunga, North Valley: Castaic, Kagel Canyon, Newhall, Saugus, Valencia, Sunland, Sylmar, Santa Monica, Simi Valley, South Bay, South El Monte, South Los Angeles, South Pasadena & San Marino, Torrance, Ventura, West Hollywood and West Valley. It will continue to be carried in all other areas where it is already available.

TAN Channel, which is currently available on channel 603, will also be available on channel 652 in Canyon Country, Orange County, San Fernando, Santa Clarita & Stevenson Ranch, South Bay, South Pasadena & San Marino, Torrance and West Valley.

MBC, which is currently available on channel 603, will also be available on channel 650 in Agoura Hills, Fillmore, Moorpark, Oak Park, Oak View, Ojai, Westlake Village, Santa Paula, Air Force Village West, Perris, Lake Matthews, Lakeview, Nuevo, Woodcrest, Alta Loma, Bloomington, Fontana, Grand Terrace, Highland, Loma Linda, Montclair, Ontario, Pomona, Rancho Cucamonga, San Bernadino, San Antonio Heights, Upland, Anaheim, Antelope Valley / Edwards Air Force Base, Beaumont, Calimesa, Colton, Highgrove, Highland, Mentone, Muscoy, Redlands, San Bernardino, Yucaipa, Beverly Hills, Boyle Heights, East Los Angeles, Brea, La Habra, La Habra Heights, Yorba Linda, Buena Park, Fullerton, Newport Beach, Placentia, Santa Ana, Seal Beach, Calabasas, Camarillo, Newbury Park, Thousand Oaks, City of Chino, Chino Hills, Pomona, San Bernardino County, City of Los Angeles, East San Fernando Valley, Hemet, Idyllwild, Murrieta, San Jacinto, Temecula, Winchester, Hermosa Beach, Manhattan Beach & Redondo Beach, March Air Force Base, Moreno Valley, Marina Del Rey, Oxnard, Port Hueneme, Rialto, San Gabriel Valley (Arcadia, Baldwin Park, Bradbury, El Monte, Diamond Bar, Glendora, Hacienda Heights, La Verne, La Puente, Monrovia, Pico Rivera, Rowland Heights, San Dimas, Sierra Madre, South Gate, South Whittier), Santa Monica, Simi Valley, Ventura and West Hollywood.

HANMI, which is currently available on channel 603, will also be available on channel 650 in Artesia, Bell & Cudahy, Carson, Claremont, Compton: Athens, East Compton, Florence, Willowbrook, Corona, Covina, Pomona,: California Oaks, Canyon Lake, Corona, El Cerrito, Glenn Ivy, Horsethief Canyon, Lake Elsinore, Menifee, Murrieta, Murrieta Hot Springs, Riverside County, The Farm, Wild Rose, Costa Mesa, Cypress & La Palma, Harbor, Lomita: Harbor City, San Pedro, Wilmington, Hawaiian Gardens, Southeast Cities: Bell Gardens, Bellflower, Downey, La Mirada, Lynwood, Maywood, Paramount, Santa Fe Springs, Hollywood, Westchester: Baldwin Hills, Culver City, Hollywood, Hawthorne, Ladera Heights, Lennox, Playa del Rey, Playa Vista, Westchester, West LA, Westside, Westwood, Wilshire, Windsor Hills, Homeland, Romoland, Inglewood, Lakewood, Santa Clarita, Tujunga, North Valley: Castaic, Kagel Canyon, Newhall, Saugus, Valencia, Sunland, Sylmar, South El Monte, South Los Angeles and Tustin.

TFC, which is currently available on channel 601, will also be available on channel 680.

TV Asia, which is currently available on channel 608, will also be available on channel 670.

Zee TV, which is currently available on channel 609, will also be available on channel 671.

GMA Pinoy, which is currently available on channel 602 will also be available on channel 681 in Artesia, Bell & Cudahy, Carson, Claremont, Compton, Athens, East Compton, Florence, Willowbrook, Corona, Covina, Pomona, California Oaks, Canyon Lake, Corona, El Cerrito, Glenn Ivy, Horsethief Canyon, Lake Elsinore, Menifee, Murrieta, Murrieta Hot Springs, Riverside County, The Farm, Wild Rose, Costa Mesa, Cypress & La Palma, Harbor, Lomita, Harbor City, San Pedro, Wilmington, Hawaiian Gardens, Bell Gardens, Bellflower, Downey, La Mirada, Lynwood, Maywood, Paramount, Santa Fe Springs, Hollywood, Westchester: Baldwin Hills, Culver City, Hollywood, Hawthorne, Ladera Heights, Lennox, Playa del Rey, Playa Vista, Westchester, West LA, Westside, Westwood, Wilshire, Windsor Hills, Homeland, Romoland, Inglewood, Lakewood, South El Monte, Santa Clarita, Tujunga, North Valley: Castaic, Kagel Canyon, Newhall, Saugus, Valencia, Sunland, Sylmar, South Los Angeles and Tustin.

The following changes will be made on December 10th.

These services will be added to the following channels: Speed HD 468, ESPNU HD 467, AMC HD 480, E! HD 487, History International HD 455, IFC HD 480, Fuse HD 494, MSNBC HD 446, HLN HD 447, CBS College Sports HD 474 and NBA TV HD 472 will be launched on the same service level as the standard definition version of each respective channel in Buena Park, Fullerton, Newport Beach, Placentia, Santa Ana, Seal Beach, Alta Loma, Bloomington, Fontana, Grand Terrace, Highland, Loma Linda, Montclair, Ontario, Pomona, Rancho Cucamonga, San Bernadino, San Antonio Heights, Upland, San Gabriel Valley (Arcadia, Baldwin Park, Bradbury, El Monte, Diamond Bar, Glendora, Hacienda Heights, La Verne, La Puente, Monrovia, Pico Rivera, Rowland Heights, San Dimas, Sierra Madre, South Gate, South Whittier), March Air Force Base, Moreno Valley, Oxnard, Port Hueneme, Rialto, Hermosa Beach, Manhattan Beach & Redondo Beach, Santa Monica, Camarillo, Newbury Park, Thousand Oaks, Anaheim, Beverly Hills, Brea, La Habra, La Habra Heights, Yorba Linda, Calabasas, City of Chino, Chino Hills, Pomona, San Bernardino County, Boyle Heights, East Los Angeles, East San Fernando Valley, Antelope Valley / Edwards Air Force Base, Hemet, Idyllwild, Murrieta, San Jacinto, Temecula, Winchester, City of Los Angeles, Marina Del Rey, Agoura Hills, Fillmore, Moorpark, Oak Park, Oak View, Ojai, Westlake Village, Santa Paula, Simi Valley, Air Force Village West, Perris, Lake Matthews, Lakeview, Nuevo, Woodcrest, Beaumont, Calimesa, Colton, Highgrove, Highland, Mentone, Muscoy, Redlands, San Bernardino, Yucaipa, Ventura, West Hollywood, Canyon Country, San Fernando, Orange County, Santa Clarita & Stevenson Ranch, South Bay, South Pasadena & San Marino, Torrance and West Valley. They will remain in all the areas where they are already carried.

Sundance will move from the Choice Tier and Movie Tier to Variety Tier and Movie Tier.

NBA TV, channels 262 and 735, will be added to Variety Tier. It will continue to be available on Sports Tier also.

Playboy TV will move from channel 771 to channel 541. Playboy En Espanol will move from channel 772 to channel 542.

These services will be added to the following channels and service levels: KMEX HD, channel 400, Broadcast; KFTR HD, channel 399, Broadcast; ET Drama, channel 630, Premium; ET YOYO, channel 631, Premium; ET China, channel 632, Premium and KXLA 44.3, channel 659, Broadcast (digital format).

CCTV-9 will be removed from channel 155 but will remain on channel 636. ETTV Super will be removed from channel 606 but will remain on channel 633. CTI Zhong Tian Channel will be removed from channel 604 but will remain on channel 634. CCTV-4 will be removed from channel 605 but will remain on channel 635. C1R will be removed from channel 614 but will remain on channel 621. RTN will be removed form channel 615 but will remain on channel 622. TFC will be removed from channel 601 but will remain on channel 680. GMA Pinoy will be removed from channel 602 but will remain on channel 681. TAN will be removed from channel 603 but will remain on channel 652. MBC/HANMI will be removed from channel 603 but will remain on channel 650. TV Asia will be removed from channel 608 but will remain on channel 670. ZEE will be removed from channel 609 but will remain on channel 671.

TV Guide Channel will move from channel 28 to channel 29 in Baldwin Hills, Culver City, Hollywood, Hawthorne, Ladera Heights, Lennox, Playa del Rey, Playa Vista, Westchester, West LA, Westside, Westwood, Wilshire and Windsor Hills.

From December 16, 2009 through December 20, 2009 Showtime channel 552, Showtime HD channel 553 and Showtime On Demand on channel 1 will be viewable by all customers through a free preview. Showtime On Demand is also carried on channel 1006 in some areas. Some programs have adult content. If customers do not want to see the free preview, they can activate the parental controls on these channels or call 1-888-TWCABLE for more information.

The Africa Channel will be added to the Choice Tier on channel 176 on January 10, 2010 with a preview beginning December 10, 2009 in Buena Park, Fullerton, Newport Beach, Placentia, Santa Ana, Seal Beach, Alta Loma, Bloomington, Fontana, Grand Terrace, Highland, Loma Linda, Montclair, Ontario, Pomona, Rancho Cucamonga, San Bernadino, San Antonio Heights, Upland, San Gabriel Valley (Arcadia, Baldwin Park, Bradbury, El Monte, Diamond Bar, Glendora, Hacienda Heights, La Verne, La Puente, Monrovia, Pico Rivera, Rowland Heights, San Dimas, Sierra Madre, South Gate, South Whittier), March Air Force Base, Moreno Valley, Oxnard, Port Hueneme, Rialto, Hermosa Beach, Manhattan Beach & Redondo Beach, Santa Monica, Camarillo, Newbury Park, Thousand Oaks, Anaheim, Beverly Hills, Brea, La Habra, La Habra Heights, Yorba Linda, Calabasas, City of Chino, Chino Hills, Pomona, San Bernardino County, Boyle Heights, East Los Angeles, East San Fernando Valley, Antelope Valley / Edwards Air Force Base, Hemet, Idyllwild, Murrieta, San Jacinto, Temecula, Winchester, City of Los Angeles, Marina Del Rey, Agoura Hills, Fillmore, Moorpark, Oak Park, Oak View, Ojai, Westlake Village, Santa Paula, Simi Valley, Air Force Village West, Perris, Lake Matthews, Lakeview, Nuevo, Woodcrest, Beaumont, Calimesa, Colton, Highgrove, Highland, Mentone, Muscoy, Redlands, San Bernardino, Yucaipa, Ventura, West Hollywood, Canyon Country, San Fernando, Orange County, Santa Clarita & Stevenson Ranch, South Bay, South Pasadena & San Marino, Torrance, West Valley, Costa Mesa, Cypress, La Palma and Tustin. It will remain in all the areas where it is already carried.


----------



## a17z (Nov 21, 2007)

Received a note from Tivo about the new channels. Guide is updated but the new channels are blacked out. Stopped by Time Warner to try to get a tuning adapter but they said it's not available until January...


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

Just to be sure, I unplugged the power to the tuning adapter as well as the coaxial cables, and all new/old channels still work fine.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

Also, to clarify, ID HD channel 449 is also grey on my TiVo - However, on my Time Warner DVR the channel doesn't even exist, so I think the channel has not been officially activated yet.

(ID HD = Investigation Discovery - they really chose this channel over so many others to go HD?!)


----------



## a17z (Nov 21, 2007)

Checked again and the new channels are now coming through! Noticed this over the weekend. Guess no need for a tuning adapter yet.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

That's good.. hopefully robojerk had the same discovery


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I had to call TW to resync the cards then reboot the Tivo.. I got 1st gen cards or somthing, I should probably upgrade them to a Cablecard Multistream. Maybe it'll catch the new channels a lot better than my current ones.


----------



## MustHaveTivo (Mar 15, 2005)

I am still getting channels that were mentioned on my letter as going away on Dec 8 out of the Hacienda Heights office. (earlier post)

Anyone know if the date got pushed out, or was the confusing letter not saying I need a TA after all?

Thanks

p.s. I do believe I am in a former Adelphia area. City of Sierra Madre.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

It doesn't seem like any SoCal people need tuning adapters outside of Santa Clarita (yet)

They have updated their Programming Alerts page - who knew we were going MTV HD, Comedy Central HD, VH1 HD before 1.15.2010? You'll note the geniuses who updated the page wrote January 2009 instead of 2010. They also added several channels to the list of "threatened" channels (will probably disappear 1.1.2010 if they can't get a deal) - Weather Channel, Weather Channel HD, more Starz channels, and Movieplex(?)

http://www.timewarnercable.com/SoCal/learn/programming/local/alerts.html
Programming Alerts

From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:

Time Warner Cable Los Angeles' agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:

KTLA, KTTV, KCOP, E!, Style, Inspiration Network, Encore, Encore (East), Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM, Encore Action, Encore Westerns, Penthouse, TEN, Food Network, Fox Reality, Fox Soccer, FOX Sports West, Prime Ticket, FOX Sports ESPANOL, Fuel, FX, Speed, STARZ!, STARZ HD, STARZ East, STARZ East HD, STARZ Edge, STARZ Cinema, STARZ in Black, STARZ Kids & Family, Movieplex, truTV, TV Japan, Great American Country, Lifetime, The Weather Channel and The Weather Channel HD.

In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:

The addition of the following channels in the following areas previously scheduled for December 10, 2009 has been delayed. They will be added sometime in 2010. The Weather Channel HD, TV One HD, G4 HD and Disney XD HD in Buena Park, Fullerton, Newport Beach, Placentia, Santa Ana, Seal Beach, Alta Loma, Bloomington, Fontana, Grand Terrace, Highland, Loma Linda, Montclair, Ontario, Pomona, Rancho Cucamonga, San Bernadino, San Antonio Heights, Upland, San Gabriel Valley (Arcadia, Baldwin Park, Bradbury, El Monte, Diamond Bar, Glendora, Hacienda Heights, La Verne, La Puente, Monrovia, Pico Rivera, Rowland Heights, San Dimas, Sierra Madre, South Gate, South Whittier), March Air Force Base, Moreno Valley, Oxnard, Port Hueneme, Rialto, Hermosa Beach, Manhattan Beach & Redondo Beach, Santa Monica, Camarillo, Newbury Park, Thousand Oaks, Anaheim, Beverly Hills, Brea, La Habra, La Habra Heights, Yorba Linda, Calabasas, City of Chino, Chino Hills, Pomona, San Bernardino County, Boyle Heights, East Los Angeles, East San Fernando Valley, Antelope Valley / Edwards Air Force Base, Hemet, Idyllwild, Murrieta, San Jacinto, Temecula, Winchester, City of Los Angeles, Marina Del Rey, Agoura Hills, Fillmore, Moorpark, Oak Park, Oak View, Ojai, Westlake Village, Santa Paula, Simi Valley, Air Force Village West, Perris, Lake Matthews, Lakeview, Nuevo, Woodcrest, Beaumont, Calimesa, Colton, Highgrove, Highland, Mentone, Muscoy, Redlands, San Bernardino, Yucaipa, Ventura, West Hollywood, Canyon Country, San Fernando, Orange County, Santa Clarita & Stevenson Ranch, South Bay, South Pasadena & San Marino, Torrance and West Valley.

The addition of the following channels previously scheduled for December 10, 2009 has been delayed. They will be added on or after January 15, 2009. ET Drama, channel 630, Premium; ET YOYO, channel 631, Premium and ET China, channel 632, Premium.

The Africa Channel will be added to the Choice Tier on channel 176 on January 10, 2010 with a preview beginning December 10, 2009 in Buena Park, Fullerton, Newport Beach, Placentia, Santa Ana, Seal Beach, Alta Loma, Bloomington, Fontana, Grand Terrace, Highland, Loma Linda, Montclair, Ontario, Pomona, Rancho Cucamonga, San Bernadino, San Antonio Heights, Upland, San Gabriel Valley (Arcadia, Baldwin Park, Bradbury, El Monte, Diamond Bar, Glendora, Hacienda Heights, La Verne, La Puente, Monrovia, Pico Rivera, Rowland Heights, San Dimas, Sierra Madre, South Gate, South Whittier), March Air Force Base, Moreno Valley, Oxnard, Port Hueneme, Rialto, Hermosa Beach, Manhattan Beach & Redondo Beach, Santa Monica, Camarillo, Newbury Park, Thousand Oaks, Anaheim, Beverly Hills, Brea, La Habra, La Habra Heights, Yorba Linda, Calabasas, City of Chino, Chino Hills, Pomona, San Bernardino County, Boyle Heights, East Los Angeles, East San Fernando Valley, Antelope Valley / Edwards Air Force Base, Hemet, Idyllwild, Murrieta, San Jacinto, Temecula, Winchester, City of Los Angeles, Marina Del Rey, Agoura Hills, Fillmore, Moorpark, Oak Park, Oak View, Ojai, Westlake Village, Santa Paula, Simi Valley, Air Force Village West, Perris, Lake Matthews, Lakeview, Nuevo, Woodcrest, Beaumont, Calimesa, Colton, Highgrove, Highland, Mentone, Muscoy, Redlands, San Bernardino, Yucaipa, Ventura, West Hollywood, Canyon Country, San Fernando, Orange County, Santa Clarita & Stevenson Ranch, South Bay, South Pasadena & San Marino, Torrance, West Valley, Costa Mesa, Cypress, La Palma and Tustin. It will remain in all the areas where it is already carried.

From December 16, 2009 through December 20, 2009 Showtime channel 552, Showtime HD channel 553 and Showtime On Demand on channel 1 will be viewable by all customers through a free preview. Showtime On Demand is also carried on channel 1006 in some areas. Some programs have adult content. If customers do not want to see the free preview, they can activate the parental controls on these channels or call 1-888-TWCABLE for more information.

The following services will be added on or before January 15, 2009.

MTV HD, Spike HD, Comedy Central HD, BET HD, VH1 HD, CMT HD and Nick HD will be added on the same service level as the standard definition version of each respective channel in Artesia, Bell & Cudahy, Carson, Claremont, Compton, Athens, East Compton, Florence, Willowbrook, Corona, Covina, Pomona, California Oaks, Canyon Lake, Corona, El Cerrito, Glenn Ivy, Horsethief Canyon, Lake Elsinore, Menifee, Murrieta, Murrieta Hot Springs, Riverside County, The Farm, Wild Rose, Costa Mesa, Cypress & La Palma, Harbor, Lomita, Harbor City, San Pedro, Wilmington, Hawaiian Gardens, Bell Gardens, Bellflower, Downey, La Mirada, Lynwood, Maywood, Paramount, Santa Fe Springs, Hollywood, Westchester: Baldwin Hills, Culver City, Hollywood, Hawthorne, Ladera Heights, Lennox, Playa del Rey, Playa Vista, Westchester, West LA, Westside, Westwood, Wilshire, Windsor Hills, Homeland, Romoland, Inglewood, Lakewood, South El Monte, Santa Clarita, Tujunga, North Valley: Castaic, Kagel Canyon, Newhall, Saugus, Valencia, Sunland, Sylmar, South Los Angeles and Tustin.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

They still haven't removed all the Fox stations from this page

http://www.timewarnercable.com/SoCal/learn/programming/local/alerts.html

Time Warner Cable Los Angeles agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:

KTTV, KCOP, Fox Reality, Fox Soccer, FOX Sports West, Prime Ticket, FOX Sports ESPANOL, Fuel, FX, Speed, Fox College Sports-Pacific, Fox College Sports-Atlantic, Fox College Sports-Central, Food Network, KTLA, E!, Style, Inspiration Network, Encore, Encore (East), Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM, Encore Action, Encore Westerns, Penthouse, TEN, STARZ!, STARZ HD, STARZ East, STARZ East HD, STARZ Edge, STARZ Cinema, STARZ in Black, STARZ Kids & Family, Movieplex, truTV, TV Japan, Great American Country, Lifetime, The Weather Channel and The Weather Channel HD.

In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:

Due to customer concerns, we have determined that Playboy and Playboy En Español are best positioned at 771 and 772 respectively. Accordingly, we will be reverting to position Playboy and Playboy En Español at their original locations.

The addition of the following channels previously scheduled for December 10, 2009 has been delayed. They will be added on or after January 15, 2009. ET Drama, channel 630, Premium; ET YOYO, channel 631, Premium and ET China, channel 632, Premium.

The Africa Channel will be added to the Choice Tier on channel 176 on January 10, 2010 with a preview beginning December 10, 2009 in Buena Park, Fullerton, Newport Beach, Placentia, Santa Ana, Seal Beach, Alta Loma, Bloomington, Fontana, Grand Terrace, Highland, Loma Linda, Montclair, Ontario, Pomona, Rancho Cucamonga, San Bernadino, San Antonio Heights, Upland, San Gabriel Valley (Arcadia, Baldwin Park, Bradbury, El Monte, Diamond Bar, Glendora, Hacienda Heights, La Verne, La Puente, Monrovia, Pico Rivera, Rowland Heights, San Dimas, Sierra Madre, South Gate, South Whittier), March Air Force Base, Moreno Valley, Oxnard, Port Hueneme, Rialto, Hermosa Beach, Manhattan Beach & Redondo Beach, Santa Monica, Camarillo, Newbury Park, Thousand Oaks, Anaheim, Beverly Hills, Brea, La Habra, La Habra Heights, Yorba Linda, Calabasas, City of Chino, Chino Hills, Pomona, San Bernardino County, Boyle Heights, East Los Angeles, East San Fernando Valley, Antelope Valley / Edwards Air Force Base, Hemet, Idyllwild, Murrieta, San Jacinto, Temecula, Winchester, City of Los Angeles, Marina Del Rey, Agoura Hills, Fillmore, Moorpark, Oak Park, Oak View, Ojai, Westlake Village, Santa Paula, Simi Valley, Air Force Village West, Perris, Lake Matthews, Lakeview, Nuevo, Woodcrest, Beaumont, Calimesa, Colton, Highgrove, Highland, Mentone, Muscoy, Redlands, San Bernardino, Yucaipa, Ventura, West Hollywood, Canyon Country, San Fernando, Orange County, Santa Clarita & Stevenson Ranch, South Bay, South Pasadena & San Marino, Torrance, West Valley, Costa Mesa, Cypress, La Palma and Tustin. It will remain in all the areas where it is already carried.

MTV HD, Spike HD, Comedy Central HD, BET HD, VH1 HD, CMT HD and Nick HD will be added on the same service level as the standard definition version of each respective channel on January 15, 2010 with a preview beginning December 18, 2009 in Artesia, Bell & Cudahy, Carson, Claremont, Compton, Athens, East Compton, Florence, Willowbrook, Corona, Covina, Pomona, California Oaks, Canyon Lake, Corona, El Cerrito, Glenn Ivy, Horsethief Canyon, Lake Elsinore, Menifee, Murrieta, Murrieta Hot Springs, Riverside County, The Farm, Wild Rose, Costa Mesa, Cypress & La Palma, Harbor, Lomita, Harbor City, San Pedro, Wilmington, Hawaiian Gardens, Bell Gardens, Bellflower, Downey, La Mirada, Lynwood, Maywood, Paramount, Santa Fe Springs, Hollywood, Westchester: Baldwin Hills, Culver City, Hollywood, Hawthorne, Ladera Heights, Lennox, Playa del Rey, Playa Vista, Westchester, West LA, Westside, Westwood, Wilshire, Windsor Hills, Homeland, Romoland, Inglewood, Lakewood, South El Monte, Santa Clarita, Tujunga, North Valley: Castaic, Kagel Canyon, Newhall, Saugus, Valencia, Sunland, Sylmar, South Los Angeles and Tustin.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

Programming Alerts

From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:

Time Warner Cables agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future.

Food Network, KTLA, E!, Style, Inspiration Network, Encore, Encore (East), Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM, Encore Action, Encore Westerns, Penthouse, TEN, STARZ!, STARZ HD, STARZ East, STARZ East HD, STARZ Edge, STARZ Cinema, STARZ in Black, STARZ Kids & Family, Movieplex, Fox Reality, truTV, Great American Country, Lifetime, The Weather Channel and The Weather Channel HD. 

In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers.

The addition of the following channels previously scheduled for December 10, 2009 has been delayed. They will be added on or after February 19, 2009. ET Drama, channel 630, Premium; ET YOYO, channel 631, Premium and ET China, channel 632, Premium.


----------

